# tater gun



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 3, 2009)

how can i build a tater cannon?


----------



## Metals406 (May 3, 2009)

http://dangerouslyfun.com/spud-gun


----------



## woodbooga (May 4, 2009)

Aquanet hairspray works the best, IMO. 

I haven't launched a spud in 17 years. Back then, there was still a lot of metal chicks doing up their big hair. Aquanet was the prefered brand. 

Liquidating a potatoe on a barn wall at 50 paces was good clean fun. Now it's just a waste of food. 

I still smile thinking about a buddy that got a contact stink from wasting a skunk. 

I am full well aware that I may be judged by the company I keep.


----------



## mbopp (May 5, 2009)

Do a web search on spud gun or potato cannon. I've got enough spare PVC pipe and a BBQ igniter, all I have to do is glue them together.


----------



## gink595 (May 5, 2009)

In college a guy had an obsession with tater guns and such. He had a book called "Back Yard Ballistics" it had morters all kinds of tater propellents. It was actually interesting.

Edit: Here is a link to it. 

http://www.backyard-ballistics.com/projectlist.php


----------



## stihlms460 (May 5, 2009)

they are easy to make, i made a few, go on youtube and type in how to make a potato gun, thats what i did, and use a lantern lighter for an ignitor, not a grill ignitor


----------



## treeoperations (May 6, 2009)

me and a mate built one out of stainless steel, super heavy duty then used a blow torch that was snuffed out for the gas and omg its lethal firering anything over 100meters haha no matter how heavy, we put a spud and a apple at the same time through the back window of a ute/pick up truck at 150meters and by god it was funny haha but u need to use steel for oxy torch


----------



## ASD (May 6, 2009)

treeoperations said:


> me and a mate built one out of stainless steel, super heavy duty then used a blow torch that was snuffed out for the gas and omg its lethal firering anything over 100meters haha no matter how heavy, we put a spud and a apple at the same time through the back window of a ute/pick up truck at 150meters and by god it was funny haha but u need to use steel for oxy torch



like this


----------



## yooper (May 6, 2009)

Go Big or Go Home this one fires 2 7/8 inch steel balls but requires gunpowder


----------



## ASD (May 6, 2009)

ME LIKE


----------



## treeoperations (May 7, 2009)

ASD said:


> like this



yeah like that, we had 3inch barrel on ours and a 9inch chamber, only issue was findin munitions big enough haha, ive just built a small one of pvc to fire golf balls any one for a driving competition haha


----------

